# Anyone Heard of Hypochondria Hedgehog??



## Renee_Darton (Jan 17, 2011)

I found this while surfing tumblr. 
I definitely thought it was funny, anyone else?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute but I don't get it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Cute but I don't get it.


Nope, me either.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with Larry and Nancy. :?


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

hahaha that's cute........like a hedgehog looks like a strange mole........ :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

BlaineC said:


> hahaha that's cute........like a hedgehog looks like a strange mole........ :lol:


Oh wow I feel silly now, how come I didn't think of a mole (ugly-garden-things moles)?? :? :lol:


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm surpised I got it this early in the am....... :lol:


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahaha. I love these! I didn't know there was a hedgehog one... Thanks!


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the joke is that because he's a hypochondriac he's overreacting to the mole and thinks he has melanoma :lol: 

I love it. Reminds me of something Sandy would say. That shirt that says "Hedgehogs, why don't they just share the hedge?" And there's a picture of a hedgie w a speech bubble that says "No." Also reminds me of something Sandslash would say :lol:


----------

